# Buying handgun in Alabama



## noonagon (Apr 28, 2007)

I don't know if this is the right thread or not to post this question in. I couldn't really find another one appropriate so sorry if its the wrong one.

I was wondering if as a Canadian citizen but a permanent resident of Alabama, can I purchase a handgun without any trouble? If someone could clear this up for me it would be awesome, thanks!!


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

*It depends on your status.*

Unless you are a Permanent Resident Alien and comply with the residency requirements of your state, then the answer is no. It does not matter where you are from!!

If so, then you fill out the paperwork, present your green card and your state ID showing residency, pass the NICS, then you should be good to go!!


----------



## noonagon (Apr 28, 2007)

Thank you very much. Last october I went to the range for the first time (well fisrt time shooting handguns). I am an avid moose hunter and I must say going to the range was the most fun ive had in a long time. Me and my friends were having competitions on all sorts of fun. I am looking at getting a Walther P99 Q/A Desert Sand. Is this a nice gun to start off with?? Thanks again for the answer


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

noonagon said:


> I don't know if this is the right thread or not to post this question in. I couldn't really find another one appropriate so sorry if its the wrong one.
> 
> I was wondering if as a Canadian citizen but a permanent resident of Alabama, can I purchase a handgun without any trouble? If someone could clear this up for me it would be awesome, thanks!!


If you have an Alabama Drivers License showing residency in Alabama - go to whatever gun shop you want - choose whatever gun you want - tell the sales person you want to buy it and they will go through the process, ask to see your license - just see how it goes. Might not be a problem.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I think where you might have a problem is if you return to Canada. There is a lot of red tape in trying to get a gun into Canada. Big old signs at the port of entry say 10yrs in jail and $10,000 fine if you try to git one in without going through customs. Good luck.

Best Baldy.


----------

